# Nach VPN Login wie an NT Domäne anmelden



## Peer-Mario (19. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

nachdem ich diverse Stunden damit verbracht habe eine Lösung zu finden, stelle ich hier mal mein Problem vor in der Hoffnung auf Lösung.

Folgende Vorraussetzungen sind gegeben.

PDC - NT4.0
Firewall - Symantec Enterprise Firewall mit VPN auf W2K3 Server.
Client WinXP SP1, auf dem Client -> Client VPN - Symantec Client VPN 8.xxxx

Der VPN-Client soll einen Tunnel zum Firmennetzwerk aufbauen, was er auch problemlos bewerkstelligt. Jeder Server/Client im Firmennetzwerk ist jetzt per Ping (egal ob IP oder Name) erreichbar.

Allerdings ist der Client dann noch nicht an der NT-Domäne angemeldet. Auf dem PDC liegen die Clientprofile, beim Login wird ein LoginScript ausgeführt, welches u.a. diverse Netzwerkverknüpfungen herstellt etc.

Wie bringe ich jetzt die VPN-Clients dazu, sich nach dem Tunnelconnect an der NT-Domäne anzumelden?

Auf Antwort hoffend,

Peer-Mario


----------



## exo (20. Januar 2005)

hi, ich glaub wenn du nur auf den Server willst, machs per TerminalSession, wär wohl das einfachste sich da anzumelden, ansonsten kannste das doch ganz einfach machen indem du einfach mal im Browser die IP des server einträgst (natürlich mit \\ davor) und dann will ja der Server denk ich mal Username + PW von dir haben und dann kannst dich Anmelden, jedoch wird das startscript nicht ausgeführt, bzw. bei NT40 weis ich nicht wie das da läuft.....


----------



## Peer-Mario (21. Januar 2005)

Hallo Rookie,

dass das manuelle Mapping geht, war mir schon klar. Das Problem daran ist, dass die User, die sich remote einloggen wollen, davon keine Ahnung haben und auf das Startscript angewiesen sind.

Gruß Peer-Mario


----------



## exo (27. Januar 2005)

tjo dann setz doch einfach ein TermialServer auf den Server auf, dann brauchen die nur noch nen terminal-client (oder bei XP die Remote-Verwaltung) und dann können die sich über Terminal an den Server anmelden und die Scripte werden auch ausgeführt. Das VPN hat ja nix mit der Domänen-Anmeldung zu tun, bzw. es bewerkstelligt ja nur die Logische Netzwerkverbindung der beiden Netze. Also wenn du das schon mit Startscript machen willst, wirst wohl um nen Terminalserver nicht herumkommen.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (28. Januar 2005)

Kann ich bestätigen. Mit einem Terminal Server funktioniert eine solche VPN-Lösung wunderbar.


----------



## Peer-Mario (28. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

ich werde also die Lösung mit dem Terminalserver bewerkstelligen.
Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe.

Gruß Peer-Mario


----------



## Swiss Marlow (23. Februar 2005)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe das gleiche Problem, will aber eine _normale_ Anmeldung an die Domäne. Meine Benutzer wollen eben auch noch Daten zwischen Notebook und Server hin und her schieben. Hat jemand da draussen einen Tip?


----------



## xCondoRx (23. Februar 2005)

exo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das VPN hat ja nix mit der Domänen-Anmeldung zu tun, bzw. es bewerkstelligt ja nur die Logische Netzwerkverbindung der beiden Netze..


Schwachsinn.. Natürlich kann man sich per VPN an einer Domäne anmelden.. Oder wofür sonst kann ich in der VPN Verbindung einen Domänennamen eingeben?!



			
				Arne Buchwald hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kann ich bestätigen. Mit einem Terminal Server funktioniert eine solche VPN-Lösung wunderbar.


Die Terminal-Lösung hat mit VPN nix zu tun..


----------

